# Question For yall on Paddles



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Who here thinks Axle Paddles are cheating?


----------



## Bigjohn1121

I don't think they are cheating at all, straight axle bikes need it just to keep up, and at times if the bike doesn't have enough power they will actually bog it down.


----------



## Polaris425

I dont think they are cheating, but I Think they can be more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

gotta have easy throttle when having axle paddles if not u will blow a diff to shreads. but they have alot of people that say we cheat cuz we have paddles. and like i told them if paddles are cheating then big lifts are cheating to.


----------



## nickjames

Seems like it will just add more stress to the rearend especially if your running bigger tires. I could see using them in water and all put not hardpack ruts and all.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yep I love mine and I agree having 2in lugs is cheating when someone else has stock dunflops.....paddle ftw


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

nickjames said:


> Seems like it will just add more stress to the rearend especially if your running bigger tires. I could see using them in water and all put not hardpack ruts and all.


 
run a gear reduction. u have to have easy throttle with them. if you would put them on ya bike ud be amazed on how much further ur bike will go. lets say this if it can grab it will pull u through and go further then an irs in some occations. also they dont serve no purpose in water. they not for paddling the bike they fro grabbing the center rut


----------



## Bruteforce10

I like to bounce through the holes


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Bruteforce10 said:


> I like to bounce through the holes




WORD


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Haha imma make me one...


----------



## lilbigtonka

I just cut mine down from 6" to 4" because I dented the poo outta my exhaust no hole tho I stopped in time...weird because going forward it is perfect but reverse it caught it a couple different times now all is good tho


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Reverse makes the rear end squat forward gears makes the rear end want to stand up away from bike that's why you made contact with the exhaust 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Clint Mo'

I plan on building one for mine. I want to do something low profile though so its not always hitting stuff....just when I high center in the mud. Anyone every do one that's about 3" ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lowest id go is 4"...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Mine is 21" fin to fin


----------



## Clint Mo'

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Mine is 21" fin to fin


good lord do your tires ever touch lmao


----------



## lilbigtonka

I wouldn't have exhaust plastics racks lol if I had 21 fin to fin


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Lol mines 18" fin to fin but the big lift aids in clearing exhaust 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Clint Mo' said:


> good lord do your tires ever touch lmao


Lol yea I got plenty of room for ma tires lol. Dot eveven come close to ground


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Lol mines 18" fin to fin but the big lift aids in clearing exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Aids to ALOT on clearing exhaust. Mine has yet to even come close to ma exhaust with the lift


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Clint Mo'

Do you do only mud riding? Or do you do some trail too? For what I do I feel like big paddles will always be hitting on stuff when I'm just riding. But I do want them for the mud...that's why I was thinking about building a low profile set. I would imagine they would still grab when you high center in the mud. I was considering turning some 3 or 4" channel on the side running along the axles. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

We mud ride ALOT but theres ALOT of trails we go in to. Paddles don't grab nothing unles its to deep for the tires 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## hon450r

It annoys me to no end when people say paddles are cheating. Ive been running a paddle for years. But, if a paddle is cheating then any modification that makes your bike go through more mud is cheating. Big lifts, bigger tires, snorkels, more power, etc would be cheating as well. And its usually the big bore guys that have their bike all done up that will be the ones to say something. Yet, they have way more power but that somehow isn't cheating. Mind blowing. Plus, Ive yet to see the rule book on riding 4 wheelers.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

hon450r said:


> It annoys me to no end when people say paddles are cheating. Ive been running a paddle for years. But, if a paddle is cheating then any modification that makes your bike go through more mud is cheating. Big lifts, bigger tires, snorkels, more power, etc would be cheating as well. And its usually the big bore guys that have their bike all done up that will be the ones to say something. Yet, they have way more power but that somehow isn't cheating. Mind blowing. Plus, Ive yet to see the rule book on riding 4 wheelers.


 
they say we cheating cuz they have 90 plus hp and we have like 40 hp and we have sra and we still walk the hole easier and gho further then them cuz of the paddles. i love it it amused me. we have 2 that are here in town that roll with CREWE OUTTACONTROL and they say we cheat cuz we have paddles. Plz stop being jellious ma big honda goes further then ur canned hamm or brute or rzr on grizzy


----------



## dodge2500

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> they say we cheating cuz they have 90 plus hp and we have like 40 hp and we have sra and we still walk the hole easier and gho further then them cuz of the paddles. i love it it amused me. we have 2 that are here in town that roll with CREWE OUTTACONTROL and they say we cheat cuz we have paddles. Plz stop being jellious ma big honda goes further then ur canned hamm or brute or rzr on grizzy


* u mean eny irs bike drew because brutes u can still get the sra lol* :agreed:


----------



## Clint Mo'

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> We mud ride ALOT but theres ALOT of trails we go in to. Paddles don't grab nothing unles its to deep for the tires
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


Good to hear. I need to get mine built then lol. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I got the pipe to do mine, if i can just get home one day lol


----------



## brutemike

I agree I would run paddles if I had a sra but up here they would get so much grass and weeds in them it would look like basket balls on each side of the axle. Where we ride in wv you would also get beat to death by rocks before you got to the holes. Thats why there is a place a time for all mods. Lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5

True story ^^ down here in Louisiana we don't have to worry about the rocks it's the roots and cypress knees that catch us 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Bruteforce10

My only argument is that i like to bounce through the mudholes


----------



## Clint Mo'

I was already planning on making them removable so I don't have them back there while hunting and stuff....I do live in Texas so I would only be able to use them like 3 days of the year lmao. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Two words "throttle control" or your diff will hate you and bruteforce10 agreed 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Bruteforce10 said:


> My only argument is that i like to bounce through the mudholes


Jesse u retarted! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## NickGray

I am in the process of putting dual paddles on a 350 rancher. Doing a complete brake delete on the rear end for extra room


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

nice, pics when done


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

NickGray said:


> I am in the process of putting dual paddles on a 350 rancher. Doing a complete brake delete on the rear end for extra room


Ull never regret it! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Wish I could have put a center paddle on my 350 but I went with duals and they work perfectly 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brucebanner77

Where can I buy one. I have a 07 420 sra


----------



## Polaris425

you can't buy one. Did you even read through the thread?


----------



## brucebanner77

Yeah I read thru the thread and just because no one mentioned buying one doesn't mean ya can't buy one. I know plenty of ppl that just like to fabricate there own stuff. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brucebanner77 said:


> Where can I buy one. I have a 07 420 sra


 
we build them, but i can buld one and sale it to you for 150 bucks with a lifetime warrenty and its a bolt on


----------



## brucebanner77

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> we build them, but i can buld one and sale it to you for 150 bucks with a lifetime warrenty and its a bolt on


Any pics of the design? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Don't put out our info. We just use casing and c channel 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## brucebanner77

I'm learning this a "to each his own" topic, been doing some research on these things and it's a mixed census. Some love them, live by them, and others forbid them. I found this one think I'm going to check it out.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickjames

brucebanner77 said:


> I'm learning this a "to each his own" topic, been doing some research on these things and it's a mixed census. Some love them, live by them, and others forbid them. I found this one think I'm going to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Who makes this one?


----------



## brucebanner77

Some dude in Louisiana 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

nickjames said:


> Who makes this one?


 
i know the guy that builds these....i love my paddles and trust them....its all throttle control with them....some say they are cheating but they mad cuz my sra bike keeps up with there irs bikes


----------



## Polaris425

those are probably the best looking ones I've ever seen. They also look machined though and not just cut out of scrap like a lot of them lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

someone pm me a number of the person that makes these.....i need to talk to him and get some headed my way for my girls bike i love how you can keep the rear brakes awesome idea


----------



## brucebanner77

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> i know the guy that builds these....i love my paddles and trust them....its all throttle control with them....some say they are cheating but they mad cuz my sra bike keeps up with there irs bikes


When u say throttle control, what exactly are u say? In the mud hole? Or on the trail or what? (trying figure out what I'm getting myself into, cuz I too ride with a bunch of IRS bikes) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77

This the info I found on 
HondaForeman.com

Wayne Open brier 4097347050
Eric Breaux 3372875139

3in $125 (each) 
4in $150 (each) 
Shipping extra 

3in









4in








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clint Mo'

Everyone keeps talking about how they help a lot by grabbing the center rut....do they help if its just thick *** mud with no hard center rut? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77

Clint Mo' said:


> Everyone keeps talking about how they help a lot by grabbing the center rut....do they help if its just thick *** mud with no hard center rut?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 I would say yes (even tho I don't own one yet, plan on getting the green one in a few weeks). I would think it would act like a 5th tire. Just like the lugs on the tires dig and tread thru the peanut butter the paddle would be doing the same. Even tho I have read many places that it's no help in water. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

clint mo' said:


> everyone keeps talking about how they help a lot by grabbing the center rut....do they help if its just thick *** mud with no hard center rut?
> 
> Sent from my droid razr using tapatalk 2


no it dont help at al in water or thick mud. Just the ruts cuz it has nothing to grad on to.


----------



## nickjames

brucebanner77 said:


> This the info I found on
> HondaForeman.com
> 
> Wayne Open brier 4097347050
> Eric Breaux 3372875139
> 
> 3in $125 (each)
> 4in $150 (each)
> Shipping extra
> 
> 3in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Them are some of the best looking paddles I've seen so far that's for sure! No deleting rear brake either if you don't want to looks good!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Drew, you ever made one for a 4/4 bolt pattern lol that slips on the hub? (polaris bolt patter) im too lazy to build one and dont have the pipe around that i can find ....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brucebanner77 said:


> When u say throttle control, what exactly are u say? In the mud hole? Or on the trail or what? (trying figure out what I'm getting myself into, cuz I too ride with a bunch of IRS bikes)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 
what im meaning is when u in a place where u feel the paddles grabbing u dont have to go through it wide open throttle, u doint have to do that in any hole. small abouts of throttle just to keep the wheeles spiining will get you out the hole the best and u wont break things. thats throttle control easy on the gas.

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------



lilbigtonka said:


> someone pm me a number of the person that makes these.....i need to talk to him and get some headed my way for my girls bike i love how you can keep the rear brakes awesome idea


the one i know is Eric Breaux 3372875139

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------



Clint Mo' said:


> Everyone keeps talking about how they help a lot by grabbing the center rut....do they help if its just thick *** mud with no hard center rut?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 
to anwser your question, no i dont find they do. they were made to help grab the rut when the axle bottoms out so that you can get through the hole. if there is nothing for them to grab they dont do anything

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------



nickjames said:


> Them are some of the best looking paddles I've seen so far that's for sure! No deleting rear brake either if you don't want to looks good!


 
the rear break serves no purpouse on the honda once water and mudd gets in that poor design. they wont grab or anything...thats y we do the delete and put disk breaks up front.

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------



Cal3bCart3r said:


> Drew, you ever made one for a 4/4 bolt pattern lol that slips on the hub? (polaris bolt patter) im too lazy to build one and dont have the pipe around that i can find ....


 
yup ours are bolt on that go over the hub. we dont do the weld on ones incase you want to take it off..im sure i can do it not to hard.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Crazycrackaz71 Do you have any pics of e ones you sell?


----------



## brucebanner77

I'm getting one for sure. But I'm curious to know, do ppl normally run one or two? Is there a big advantage to running 2?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Most people run one on the side tht is closest to the center but if u run 2 tht just gives u more to be able to grab, say if u have 2 u can lean both sides and have a better chance of grabbing something


----------



## brucebanner77

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Most people run one on the side tht is closest to the center but if u run 2 tht just gives u more to be able to grab, say if u have 2 u can lean both sides and have a better chance of grabbing something


Well ima run one on the driver side and see how it goes and might get another later. Got other mods I need to do also. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutelaws29.5

I've watched a 420 on 27" Zillas walk through a hole that a outlander on laws needed 4 guys in the hole pushin and rockin to get through and the 420 only had one paddle on the left side




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I was behind him when this happin. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## brucebanner77

Just ordered mine and can't wait till it comes in! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy

brucebanner77 said:


> Just ordered mine and can't wait till it comes in!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Did you order the one in the pictures above? If so which phone number did you use?


----------



## brucebanner77

Yes I did. Ordered a 3in. paddle, from the 409 number 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy

Cool, fina get me one to have so I can throw it on the boys rancher when we go mudding.


----------



## Front_page

Center paddle!!!


----------



## Front_page

...


----------



## Front_page

Yes. It works. Called the neck breaker. All IRS bikes envy this!


----------



## brucebanner77

1. Did u weld it to the axel 
2. What size bike 
3. What size and brand tires

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Front_page

Paddle bolts over axle. Honda 450. 28s/w ol2.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

View attachment 14535


One of our locals down here in Louisiana with his lifted 420


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## brucebanner77

What's the purpose of lifting a sra other than to clear 30s? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yes, to clear 30's!
The lift helps keep the front end from plowing into the ground too. The paddle can only do so much. If the front end in digging in, you'll be stuck regardless of the paddle.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

brucebanner77 said:


> What's the purpose of lifting a sra other than to clear 30s?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Ride a lifted sra bike with paddles and you will understand




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

^^ X2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Ride a lifted sra bike with paddles and you will understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Agreed.


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## brucebanner77

Everyone I know had irs. So explain it to me the best u can. But it does make sense now. Cuz my bike is stock height with 27s. And I always felt a lift was useless until now. What's the suggested height to go? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clint Mo'

8-12" lmao

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Y u thinking a lift isn't useless now? That's my question to you? And me and brutelaw29.5 both have 7" lifts on our bikes we have 21" and 22" of ground clearance 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Clint Mo' said:


> 8-12" lmao
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


12" he be wayy to wide. I'm 58" with my 7"


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea my buddies 7" on his big bear he is 56" wide ....i forgot how much GC


----------



## brucebanner77

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Y u thinking a lift isn't useless now? That's my question to you? And me and brutelaw29.5 both have 7" lifts on our bikes we have 21" and 22" of ground clearance
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


What Bruterider said earlier in the thread made me think and I agree. If my front end is digging in a paddle may help a little. But if I lift it AND utilize my paddle I'm getting the best of both worlds! 

So steer me in the right direction of a lift 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I've seen sra riders only lift the front. A cheap lift is spring spacers. You can get around 2"s with highlifter springs. Or a good bracket lift that moves the shock mount. All 3 are proven and I've ran a bracket lift with highlifter springs for around 3-4"s lift.

----that is all---


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brucebanner77 said:


> What Bruterider said earlier in the thread made me think and I agree. If my front end is digging in a paddle may help a little. But if I lift it AND utilize my paddle I'm getting the best of both worlds!
> 
> So steer me in the right direction of a lift
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 
big lifts are about how much your wallet can handle....these big lifts are not cheap...but well worth it in the long run cuz u can make these bikes follow alot of other bikes with little problems.

and brute rider is 100% right here but if the front is dragging a hard rut and the paddles are able to grab it will still push u through the rut until the paddle can not grab anymore


----------



## brucebanner77

Well a 100 bucks isn't much so I'll be ordering me a high lifter 2in lift sometime this week. Still gotta find someone to put a snorkel on this thing (no time due to work to do it myslef) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutelaws29.5

brucebanner77 said:


> Well a 100 bucks isn't much so I'll be ordering me a high lifter 2in lift sometime this week. Still gotta find someone to put a snorkel on this thing (no time due to work to do it myslef)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Throw that 2" lift and a paddle or two and you will be amazed at the difference I've said earlier we have a 420 on Zillas ( not sure if he has lift) but he turns heads where he passes pretty much follows me and crazycracka until the water gets too deep with not too much more effort well worth it IMO 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brucebanner77

Yep that's the plan. Need to order it today. Plus I need to find some one to snorkel this thing for me. I have no time due to work. Ima do those moods and see how it goes and maybe.... Just maybe get a RDC rad relocate 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy

Where you located at Bruce? If your not to far from zip code 39663, hit me up I will snorkel it for ya.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Throw that 2" lift and a paddle or two and you will be amazed at the difference I've said earlier we have a 420 on Zillas ( not sure if he has lift) but he turns heads where he passes pretty much follows me and crazycracka until the water gets too deep with not too much more effort well worth it IMO
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


 
yup and this is true.....he has no lift. its sweet when he follows cuz peoples jaws drop lol

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------



brucebanner77 said:


> Yep that's the plan. Need to order it today. Plus I need to find some one to snorkel this thing for me. I have no time due to work. Ima do those moods and see how it goes and maybe.... Just maybe get a RDC rad relocate
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 
WHERE U FROM? if not far ffrom me bring it and ill hook ya up....also the rad rack is a must do so ya bike dont run hot with the mud riding and mud cloggging the rad


----------



## brucebanner77

Palestine, TX (east texas) 

I went to a muffler shop here in town and he does them at this house on the side for like $180+-.... (snorkle) that's a bit much imo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brucebanner77 said:


> Palestine, TX (east texas)
> 
> I went to a muffler shop here in town and he does them at this house on the side for like $180+-.... (snorkle) that's a bit much imo
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 

hes about right in the price range. i do them for $150


----------



## brucebanner77

Compared to DIY for about 50 bucks? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy

I usually do them for a cooler of beer an you buy the parts, LOL!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I charge 150 and thats snorking everything vents and the intake crank case vent to. And mine are garenteed not to leak....and i use black sch. 40 pipe. And that comes with a bracked that i weld to the rack to hold snork steady


----------



## brucebanner77

sloboy said:


> I usually do them for a cooler of beer an you buy the parts, LOL!!!


That's what I'm talking about! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonefishin

has anyone used these on the brute 650 sra? I was reading that they don't work too well on them because of the interference with the muffler and gas tank. I am really interested in some of these if they work well. I really like the green ones in the pic. would those work?


----------



## sloboy

Take a ratchet strap and fully compress the rear end and take some measuents. I don't see why they wouldn't work. I just ordered a set for my sons rancher. The guys at Wayne open briar are pretty cool just give them a call.


----------



## sloboy

Got a set for the boys rancher!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I like i like daniel ....


----------



## gonefishin

nice. how much did those cost?


----------



## brucebanner77

sloboy said:


> View attachment 14803
> 
> 
> Got a set for the boys rancher!!


Those look like mine, where did u get them from? 










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I just got a set of those for my rancher too. They look well made. I still have to do the brake delete so I can put them on and try them out


----------



## sloboy

Got them from Briar patch, his number is posted a few pages back. $250 for both.


----------



## sloboy

Only put one side one, will be deleting the brake shortly.


----------



## brucebanner77

sloboy said:


> View attachment 14812
> 
> 
> Only put one side one, will be deleting the brake shortly.


How did it do?

Mine did pretty good I think. River Run was EXTREMELY dry. I played it real safe. I have read so many horror stories about ppl messing up bearing and axles. 

Going in the hole it did fine, and going thru the hole it did great. I found the problem to be coming out of the holes that had the 1 - 2ft ruts at the very end. I could feel the paddle digging the rut. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy

It did ok, my son doesn't weigh enough to have any influence on the bike when he try's to shift his weight around. I think it will do much better with both paddles.


----------



## brucebanner77

sloboy said:


> It did ok, my son doesn't weigh enough to have any influence on the bike when he try's to shift his weight around. I think it will do much better with both paddles.


I'm scared to do 2, shucks I'm really cautious with just this 1 lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Your gonna feel it diggin the rut that's when it workin the key with a paddle is throttle control throttle control throttle control there's no doubt they will put a added pressure on the bearings of the rear end you adding weight and extending the contact point to the ground 6"+ away from the bearing but when things get deep that paddle will pull you through if there's any kin of center rut 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brucebanner77

Question: when a bike is VERY high centered and u can feel the paddle digging, should the rider shift their weight toward the paddle to make it dig harder/deeper? Or will that be too much pressure and may chance breaking something? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutelaws29.5

If the bikes not moving with neutral weight on the bike I lean towards the paddle and usually it walks its way out so far so go on not breakin anything 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brucebanner77

I hit a hole, went thru the hole and was coming out the hole and it was very rutted, so I high centered. My paddle is on the left so I leaned left. I could feel it trying to grab (the bike would just jump) but not move forward. My buddy was standing on the side and said to just pull it out before I broke something. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

U need another one then lol


----------



## mud life

I'm trying to fab one up but I can't tell how they are mounted. Anybody got some info or pics? Thanks.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

The paddles on my bike have the lug pattern drilled by a machine shop an welded tithe pipe so that it runs true and has 0 wabbel when rolling and it's held on to the bike by the lug nuts and wheel 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## sloboy

Here you a few pics


----------



## mud life

Thanks a lot guys. I'll try to post some pics when I'm done.


----------



## greatdane486

i dont think i cheat at all.....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Need another one! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Chan

You guys are lucky, try fitting a paddle on my Big Red lol. Stupid axle tubes and no room to work


----------



## greatdane486

it wouldnt be much... just find pipe that will fit over the axle tube and weld to your hub and go from there


----------



## brucebanner77

Which do u guys think work better, over the hub Paddles, or Center mounted paddles? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Front_page

Center for sure. Did hole for hole comparison this weekend!!


----------



## brucebanner77

I kinda felt that. Oh well, gotta use what I got, hub mounted. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

dual hub mounted and center are almost the same. center always grabs like dual hubs.


----------



## louizianaoutlaw

Paddles or irs. Let em eat


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Nice. Y are the 500 handle bars turned and wheels straight?


----------



## jasong

brucebanner77 said:


> Which do u guys think work better, over the hub Paddles, or Center mounted paddles?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Centered it's the only way to go !


----------

